# Max Landau Watch?



## Dwayne Scriven (Aug 20, 2010)

I picked up a watch at a farmers market. When opened the inside reads Max Landau & Co. Inc. It is not a traditional watch with a band , rather off a charm bracelet or chain perhaps.The watch is set in a horn shaped holder that I suspect is gold. I wish to find out more about it and its value. The face says "Landau" and underneath the hands reads "Chaton Combine" and on the bottom reads "swiss made". I can be reached at [email protected] .

Any info or expertise in this matter would be greatly appreciated. I don't know how to post pics on this site as it asks for a URL? The pics are on my computer and don't have a URL?

Anyway if you are familiar with the works of Max Landau and his watches please send me a link to where i can find out about them or e-mail me and i will e-mail you pics of the watch. (or tell me how to post pics.) THANKs ALL!!!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hello Dwayne, welcome to :rltb:

No one on this forum is a professional appraiser or valuer of watches, and as such we don't give values. We can say any watch is worth simply what someone will pay for it. A ballpark figure can sometimes be gleaned from a search on e-bay for the same or a similar watch including completed listings. A watch in immaculate unmarked condition with it's box and all paperwork, such as receipt, guarantee etc., will always be worth more than a similar watch which has been languishing at the back of a drawer and is in poor condition. 

How to post a picture is "pinned" at the top of the "General Watch Discussion" page of the forum. If you can post a picture, someone may be able to advise with more information. Max Landau is/was an importer of watches to the US - a Google search may give you more on this.

HTH a bit

Mel

on behalf of the forum.


----------

